# Long Range Shooting



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm normally not a fan of shooting past 40 yards, but I'm old school. Today's equipment makes a huge difference, but you still better practice a lot if you want to be consistent out past that mark. Here are some links to a long range 3-D tournament we went to this weekend up in Colorado. Out of 25 targets only one was less than 30 yards and most were in the 50-70 yard range. All shots were uphill or downhill at fairly steep angles and in windy conditions, with lots of trees in the way, as you can see by the picture below. Toughest 3-D tourney we've ever been too, but a lot of fun.

First link is to shot made at 59 yards (by yours truly) on a hog target. Second is to shot made at 110 yards on a caribou target (small black and white spec at the top of the range in the video). Shooter is my son Jonathan and he managed to pinwheel the bullseye (the size of a quarter). That shot put him in contention for a new pickup truck. Keeping our fingers crossed.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wwtf0tcaw6l9p8r/BBahr's 7.12.20 Hog Shot.MOV?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mc7yttnmt6mzvbz/JBahr's 7.12.20 Money Shot.MOV?dl=0http://


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Long Range Shooting II*

Here is a close up of that pinwheeled caribou. Happy shooter

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ns050y6x88akhlt/Video Jul 14, 7 26 29 AM.mp4?dl=0


----------

